#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Φορολογικός νόμος 2010

## Theo

Καθώς μας αφορά άμεσα:

 Σε πλήρη ανατροπή του ισχύοντος φορολογικού συστήματος προσανατολίζεται το οικονομικό επιτελείο της κυβέρνησης, το οποίο άνοιξε χθες τα «χαρτιά» του δίνοντας τις γενικές κατευθύνσεις με την κατάθεση του νέου κρατικού προϋπολογισμού του 2010.
 Με βάση τη σχεδιαζόμενη φορολογική πολιτική, όπως αυτή περιγράφεται στην εισηγητική έκθεση του νέου προϋπολογισμού ο οποίος έχει οριακές μεταβολές όσον αφορά στο σκέλος των εσόδων, αφού οι πρόσθετοι φόροι που θα κληθούν να πληρώσουν το 2010 οι φορολογούμενοι ανέρχονται σε 3,56 δισ. ευρώ από 3,7 δισ. ευρώ που ήταν στο προσχέδιο, οι βασικότερες αλλαγές έχουν ως εξής:

 1. προβλέπεται η υποχρέωση διατήρησης επαγγελματικών λογαριασμών στις τράπεζες, διασύνδεση με τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του υπουργείου Οικονομικών και πρόσβαση των φορολογικών υπηρεσιών. 

2. καθιερώνεται ο λογιστικός προσδιορισμός του εισοδήματος 

3. επανέρχεται το αντικειμενικό σύστημα επιλογής των ελεγκτέων υποθέσεων, γνωστό ως point system, ώστε να εντοπίζονται και να ελέγχονται τα φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα υψηλού κινδύνου ως προς τη φοροδιαφυγή. Άμεση θα είναι η επιβολή αυστηρών διοικητικών κυρώσεων σε περίπτωση παραβάσεων.

4. καθιερώνεται καθολικός έλεγχος του «πόθεν έσχες» και των δαπανών διαβίωσης

5. προωθείται η κατάργηση Κώδικα Βιβλίων και Στοιχείων

6. προωθείται η ηλεκτρονική παρακολούθηση της αγοράς των καυσίμων, για την πάταξη του λαθρεμπορίου. 

7. προωθείται η κατάργηση όλων των περιττών πιστοποιητικών, με καθιέρωση της δήλωσης και του εκκαθαριστικού ως μόνα πιστοποιητικά. 

8. καθιερώνεται η εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών από σημεία εκτός ΔΟΥ και από μια θέση εργασίας μέσα στη ΔΟΥ.

πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ όλα τα μέτρα ότι είναι προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.
Θα ήθελα όμως να δω και μερικά ακόμα.

Η δημιουργία βάσεων δεδομένων σε Η/Υ με διάφορα οικονομικά στοιχεία συναλλαγών κ.λπ. των φορολογούμενων και η διασύνδεση των βάσεων αυτών μεταξύ τους θα περιόριζε την φοροδιαφυγή και την διαφθορά.

----------

